# Sperm and egg cells reverse-engineered from skin cells in mice



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> What are you talking about?


adaptations of human advancement in the creation and care of new born children has always been there. Being born in a hospital is very unnatural when you consider how we're supposed to give birth in the wild.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

android654 said:


> adaptations of human advancement in the creation and care of new born children has always been there. Being born in a hospital is very unnatural when you consider how we're supposed to give birth in the wild.


Being born in a hospital isn't an experimentation on a human life. You aren't manipulating someone's genetic code or forcing a sperm and an egg together.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> Being born in a hospital isn't an experimentation on a human life. You aren't manipulating someone's genetic code or forcing a sperm and an egg together.


Like women's bodies aren't manipulated through drugs, vitamins, therapy, throughout a highly monitored surgery in an extremely sanitized setting. All of those things fall under the umbrella of "unnatural" and unless you're a member of an Amazonian tribe ouside of Brazil, you likely benefited from your mother being given all of those privileges during your birth. And they are all the outcome of experimentation on generations before yours.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

android654 said:


> Like women's bodies aren't manipulated through drugs, vitamins, therapy, throughout a highly monitored surgery in an extremely sanitized setting. All of those things fall under the umbrella of "unnatural" and unless you're a member of an Amazonian tribe ouside of Brazil, you likely benefited from your mother being given all of those privileges during your birth. And they are all the outcome of experimentation on generations before yours.


It's not "unnatural." How is it natural for a human to live like an animal? Trying to keep healthy isn't unnatural. What's unnatural is manipulating human life.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> It's not "unnatural." How is it natural for a human to live like an animal? Trying to keep healthy isn't unnatural. What's unnatural is manipulating human life.


Humans are animals. Even if you deny that basic fact of science, care for pregnant women and the process of pregnancy has been the result of experimentation. And the application of drugs and supplementation of vitamins and therapy outside of nutrition is unnatural as it does not occur in nature. Other mammals do not get to bolster their immunity with things outside of their diet.


----------



## Koboremi (Sep 8, 2013)

android654 said:


> Couldn't this be overcome--potentially--through gene therapy and manipulation? As the science advances, one of the hopes is that we will be able to supplement our DNA with portions that are damaged or simply missing. For example: one area of research focuses heavily on children with developmental disorders like downs syndrome where the patient has an imbalance of chromosomes. Sounds to me like similar research could be applied to this area.


Interesting, that does sound viable. We could potentially create theoretically flawless versions of ourselves, hehe. I like that idea. Although it might be a bit more difficult for a male, pregnancy also affects the child's development. Maybe we could create males with uteri and become an entirely asexual species? Not sure if that would be good or bad...


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Perpendicular tothe World said:


> Interesting, that does sound viable. We could potentially create theoretically flawless versions of ourselves, hehe. I like that idea. Although it might be a bit more difficult for a male, pregnancy also affects the child's development. Maybe we could create males with uteri and become an entirely asexual species? Not sure if that would be good or bad...


Don't know about asexual observers. I could see scientists having a field day with that, but I think this opens the door for homosexual and infertile parents to have children of their own without having to employ a surrogate or go through the process of involving an outside party to the birth of their child. It is still a bit of a ways away, but it's a lot closer than people realize.


----------



## Koboremi (Sep 8, 2013)

android654 said:


> Don't know about asexual observers. I could see scientists having a field day with that, but I think this opens the door for homosexual and infertile parents to have children of their own without having to employ a surrogate or go through the process of involving an outside party to the birth of their child. It is still a bit of a ways away, but it's a lot closer than people realize.


I can imagine the public's reaction to it already. It makes me smile.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> It's not "unnatural." How is it natural for a human to live like an animal? Trying to keep healthy isn't unnatural. What's unnatural is manipulating human life.


Excuse me but kind of live animals. We hunt, we fish, we plant, and like some animals we build tools to survive. Houses and cars and all you have around you (or almost all) are tools for your survival.


----------

